# Gaming-PC bis 800€,gebraucht?



## folks07 (14. Februar 2015)

*Gaming-PC bis 800€,gebraucht? update: 28.02 gtx 970 vs r290x*

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mir vielleicht einen neuen PC zulegen,will mich aber vorher bestmöglich informieren,
hab mich selbst auch schon umgeschaut aber kenn mich leider nichtmehr so gut aus wie früher deshalb wird gefragt 

mein budget ist eigentlich 600-700,aber da ich den pc nicht unbedingt jetzt sofort brauche,geh ich mal auf 800€

oft seh ich auch "gaming pcs" in auktionshäusern,kleinanzeigen usw,würde deshalb auch gerne wissen was ihr davon haltet einen pc gebraucht zu kaufen,wenn sie gut gepflegt sind ist das ja eigtl kein problem (was man natürlich nie genau wissen kann) aber da sollte ja für das geld mehr möglich sein!
könnt wenn ihr wollt ja selber mal schauen was da so angeboten wird,vllt findet ihr ja sogar n super schnäppchen für mich 

anonsten,was würdet ihr empfehlen? worauf sollte ich achten? directX12? lohnt es sich noch zu warten? usw

Viele liebe Grüße und schonmal ein dickes dankeschön

folks07


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Also, für 800€ bekommst du an sich auch nen nagelneuen passablen PC.  Guckst Du zB hier Spiele-PCs ab 500 Euro - große Kaufberatung mit Beispiel-Konfigurationen - PC-Zusammenstellungen: Mittelklasse für 700 und 800 Euro 

Und wegen "warten" : es gibt immer irgendwelche Gründe, wegen denen man warten könnte...  WENN warten, dann eher auf die VIELLEICHT in 3-4 Wochen erscheinenden neuen AMD-Grafikkarten. Aber sogar wegen DX12 warten, hmm...  ich weiß nicht...


Gebraucht-PC: hängt halt davon ab... oft haben gebrauchte "Top-PCs" Bauteile, die eher das rundherum betreffen als die reine Leistung und nur deswegen den Preis was hochziehen, also zB ne Wasserkühlung und 4 Festplatten und Riesengehäuse und darin dann eine alte GTX 290 mit nem Intel Q9500, was damals, als es neu war, Top war aber heute absolut unbrauchbar     da müsste man also genau schauen, was für Bauteile drin sind. An sich müsste man für 800€ gebrauchtpreis einen aktuellen core i7 und eine GTX 780 Ti oder AMD R9 290X erwarten dürfen, aber einen so guten/neuen PC verkauft an sich kaum einer schon gebraucht ^^


----------



## folks07 (16. Februar 2015)

okay,danke für die antwort,das hilft schonal 

hätte hier zb einen gebrauchten für ca700€,wenn du mir in etwa sagen könntest wie sich der so schlägt (oder was er ca wert ist),dann kann ich mich selbständig leichter umschauen,das wäre super 

MSI Z77 MPower Mainboard 
PoV GTX 680 EXO 
G.E.I.L. 16 GB PC 12800 DDR RAM 
CORE i7 3770K (mit offenem Multiplier) 
Bequiet Dark Rock Advance 
Enermax 80puls gold revolution 87+ modular 1000W
Gehäuse Corsair mit Sichtfenster in Orange hat USB 3 und ist super  unterteilt. Vorne zwei Orange LED 12cm Lüfter und oben auch zwei orange  14 cm Lüfter von Aerocool hinten 12 cm Lüfter. PC ist selbst wenn alle  Lüfter an sind total leise.
Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen Aerocool Touch 2100. Temp anzeige,  verschiedene Displayfarben, Lüfterdrehzahl lässt sich steuern. Die fünf  Gehäuse Lüfter sind daran angeschlossen. 2x USB 3.0 Kopfhörer und Mik.  Ausgang sind ebenfalls an der Lüftersteuerung.
ca. 1,5 Jahre alt und funktionieren tadellos. nichts wurde selbstständig übertaktet o.a.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2015)

Der PC wäre ganz gut für den Preis - du zahlst da halt mit dem "guten" Gehäuse noch drauf im Vergleich zu einem PC mit einem Standardgehäuse, das mit 2 Lüftern bestückt ebenfalls leise wäre, und das Netzteil ist VÖLLIG übertrieben, da würde eines mit halb so viel Watt reichen - die 1000W-Version des Enermax kostet daher ebenfalls nen fetten Aufpreis (ab 150€ neu, das ist fast 3x so teuer wie ein Standardnetzteil, das auch schon sehr gut ist, wie zB ein BeQuiet System Power 7 mit 500W) - und du zahlst natürlich auch gut drauf dafür, dass CPU, Board und Kühler ganz klar für starkes Übertakten gedacht sind. 

Rein von der Leistung her ist die GTX 680 zudem auch nicht mehr so dolle, die entspricht grad mal einer Karte wie der AMD R9 280 (180€ ) oder Nividia GTX 960 (200€ ). 

D.h. der Preis für den PC ist bezogen auf die "guten" Bauteile völlig okay, ABER rein was Preis-Leistung angeht wäre der PC kaum günstiger, als wenn du das gleiche mit nagelneuen Bauteilen machen würdest und auf Übertaktung verzichtest:

Xeon E3-1231v3 => 240€
passendes Board + RAM => 150€
AMD R9 280 => 180€
Solides Gehäuse => 50€
Netzteil => 50€
Festplatte 1000GB => 50€ (bei dem gebrauchten hast du nicht geschrieben, was der hat...)
leiser CPU-Kühler => 25€
DVD-Laufwerk => 15€

Das sind dann ca 750€, und der PC wäre dann vergleichbar stark, aber eben nagelneue Bauteile.  Oder anders gesagt: wenn bei dem gebrauchten PC ein "normales" Gehäuse und Netzteil dabei wäre, was völlig ausreicht, dann wäre da eine deutlich bessere Grafikkarte mit dabei für das gleiche Geld. Oder ist bei dem gebrauchten auch windows noch dabei? Wenn ja, dann wären die 700€ ein recht guter Preis.

An sich müsstest du aber trotzdem halt nochmal 270€ für eine AMD R9 290 in den PC reinstecken, damit der wirklich gut wird und länger "hält" - die GTX 680 bringt Dir vlt noch 140€, also 120-140€ zusätzlich müsstest du an sich noch investieren, weil die GTX 680 nicht mehr ganz dolle ist, auch wenn die NOCH ganz gut ausreicht für alles. 

Oder du suchst nen anderen PC, denn für die reine Gamingleistung wäre es deutlich besser, wenn der PC bei Gehäuse und Netzteil nicht so "teuer" wäre oder auch statt Übertakter-CPU+Board ein normaler Core i5 als CPU drin wäre, dafür aber dann als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 290, 290X oder Nvidia GTX 780 Ti - damit wäre der PC dann locker 20-40% schneller als der mit dem i7-3770k + der GTX 680


----------



## folks07 (16. Februar 2015)

ein richtig dickes dankeschön für die extrem detailreiche antwort! 

werd mich weiter umschauen mit den dazu gewonnen infos von dir und mich dann evtl nochmal melden,vielen dank


----------



## folks07 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mich jetzt fast komplett entschieden.
Prozessor wird Xeon E3-1231v3.

Welche Graka soll ich in das System nehmen? 

GTX 970
ATI R 290X ?

lautstärke oder sowas ist mir egal, es geht ums zocken, ich spiele sehr viel, daher ist performance alles. Auflösung 1920x1080

PS:hoffe "doppelpost" ist in diesem Fall ok


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2015)

Die R9 290X ist schneller, aber braucht auch deutlich mehr Strom und kann, darf aber auch sehr heiß werden. Und du musst bei der Länge aufpassen, weil manche so um die 30cm lang sind und Gehäuse oft nur maximal 30cm Platz bieten. 

Hier wäre eine gute R9 290X Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   die ist 30,5cm lang. Hier wären aber Gehäuse, die definitiv genug Platz bieten, zwischen 40-100 Euro und mit USB3.0 PC-Gehäuse im Preisvergleich 


Die GTX 970 wiederum wäre halt beim Strom deutlich sparsamer unter Last (ca 100W weniger), aber da gibt es das 4GB-Problem: ab 3,5GB Nutzung vom Grafik-RAM wird die langsamer. Das spielt zwar bei FullHD an sich noch keine Rolle, ist aber schon ärgerlich


----------

